# [ADSL] Pingen lukt maar surfen niet

## fuge

Ik  ben erin geslaagd om mijn eicon usb modem werkende te krijgen. Ik kan inbellen enz... Ik kan ook pingen naar bv google maar wanneer ik via links2 naar een bepaald internetadres surf dan lukt het NIET  zowel via ip als domeinnaam. Ook emergen lukt niet, hij blijft hangen op 0%. 

Volgens mij zijn mijn dns'en in orde anders zou'k toch niet naar een domein kunnen pingen?

Ik weet nu niet direct naar waat ik moet beginnen zoeken  :Sad:  Iemand raad?

*edit*

Mss nog wat extra informatie:

kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6

eciadsl drivers

----------

## BlackEdder

Klinkt alsof je een proxy moet instellen. Heb je daar gegevens voor van je inbel provider?

----------

## fuge

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Klinkt alsof je een proxy moet instellen. Heb je daar gegevens voor van je inbel provider?

  ja de gegevens heb ik, maar normaal gebruik'k die eigenlijk niet.

----------

## ruben-

Poorten geblockt?

----------

## fuge

 *ruben- wrote:*   

> Poorten geblockt?

  nee fresh install der staat bijna nog niets op, de bedoeling is om er een routher firewall, .. van te maken maar nu dus nog niet  :Smile: 

----------

## fuge

Ik heb in links2 proxy ingesteld maar het helpt niet hoor.

----------

## BlackEdder

Wat als je wget www.google.nl doet? werkte het op livecd wel?

----------

## fuge

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Wat als je wget www.google.nl doet? werkte het op livecd wel?

  Ik heb mijn ethernet verbinding gebruikt voor de installatie het is iets te complex denk'k om met een usb adsl modem op de live cd te werken.

Ik heb het even geprobeerd wget

```

fuge@inetserv fuge $ wget www.google.be

--19:33:07--  http://www.google.be/

           => `index.html'

Resolving proxy.scarlet.be... 195.95.30.141, 195.95.34.7

Connecting to proxy.scarlet.be[195.95.30.141]:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response...

```

en meer gebeurd er niet meer hij blijft op awaiting hangen.

----------

## BlackEdder

Lijkt mij dat alles zou moeten werken en je door je provider over een proxy wordt gedwongen. Misschien laten zij alleen iexplore toe ofzo.

EDIT of misschien moet je een username/password doorgeven om van proxy gebruik te maken:

http://www.scarlet.be/fr/assistance/adsl/connexion/a147856

----------

## fuge

Ik heb het vroeger al geprobeerd en toen is het gelukt wel traag maar daar heb'k een oplossing voor gevonden op het inet, toen deed ik het ook zonder proxy authenticatie het was wel met een grafische browser maar toen kon'k ook emergen enzo want nu ook niet lukt.

----------

## Braempje

 *fuge wrote:*   

>  *BlackEdder wrote:*   Wat als je wget www.google.nl doet? werkte het op livecd wel?  Ik heb mijn ethernet verbinding gebruikt voor de installatie het is iets te complex denk'k om met een usb adsl modem op de live cd te werken.
> 
> Ik heb het even geprobeerd wget
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Als Scarlet klant kan ik je verzekeren dat je geen proxy nodig hebt. Welke dns adressen heb je ingevuld/gekregen?

Je zou iets moeten hebben uit de volgende lijst:

193.74.208.135

193.121.171.135

193.74.208.65

194.119.228.67

Dit is bijvoorbeeld een ip van google: 66.102.9.99, surf daar eens naar? Dus gewoon surfen naar http://66.102.9.99/, lukt dat?

----------

## [dmnd]

MTU probleempje?

----------

## fuge

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Als Scarlet klant kan ik je verzekeren dat je geen proxy nodig hebt. Welke dns adressen heb je ingevuld/gekregen?
> 
> Je zou iets moeten hebben uit de volgende lijst:
> ...

 

dns'en kloppen, surfen naar url lukt niet

----------

## Braempje

 *fuge wrote:*   

> dns'en kloppen, surfen naar url lukt niet

 

En surfen naar het ip?

Heeft je machine toevallig een firewall aan staan?

----------

## fuge

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *fuge wrote:*   dns'en kloppen, surfen naar url lukt niet 
> 
> En surfen naar het ip?
> 
> Heeft je machine toevallig een firewall aan staan?

 sry ik bedoelde surfen naar ip, geen firewall

----------

